# Emergency-Piranhas appear sick



## Burstout13 (Jun 4, 2003)

as of 2 days ago, i noticed that my piranhas were kind of sluggish...they were not swimming around as they usally do and appeared tired...they still continue to not be lively and are a lot more timid. When i use to come near the tank they swimming up knowing i was goin to feed them...now when i go near they hide. I dont know whats wrong with them...i checked ammonium, ph, nitrite, kh hardness, gh. i added salt to. Everything appears to be fine...HELP ME--(sorry if the pictures are bad quality..i will later try to take better ones)


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Hi matey!, soz to hear about your P's .

How bright is your light??

its just mine didnt do much except hide away in the dark recesses of my tank untill i put loads of tape around the light.

The trick is to get it dark enough but still light enough to see them-kind of murky.

My fish have perked up no end!!

If its not your lighting and your waters ok, maybe look at what you're feeding them, have you changed their food ar added to it recently??

Hope something above helps you out.
Good luck

Lastyboy


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

maybe a mood swing? time ti change water? internal infection?

bored? lol sorry i couldnt resist. well.....who knows? lol


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

how are they now?


----------

